# Java lässt sich nicht löschen!



## NokyRed91 (10. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute mein Java lässt sich nicht komplett löschen ich schreib mal auf was ich bis jetz alles versucht habe:

1. Mit CC Cleaner, JavaRa & Tune Up die reste gelöscht

2. AppDate unter diesem Ordner habe ich auch diesen Sun ordner gelöscht alles weg jetz

3. Unter suche habe ich Java eingegeben und die Reste gelöscht hab den kompletten PC auseinander genommen ich finde nichts mehr von Java und wenn ich Java installieren will kommt die Meldung das Java schon installiert ist was geht jetz ab?!?!

4. Pc wurde neu formatiert und die Systemzurücksetzungs Funktion war bis jetz deaktiviert von daher nicht möglich das alles wie vorher zurückzustellen nun brauche ich eure Hilfe was kann ich tun damit Java wieder läuft?;(

Mfg. NokyRed91


----------



## Empire Phoenix (10. Dez 2011)

Warum haste nicht zuerst das normnale unisntall versucht? ^^

Aber auf EIGENE GEFAHR, inner regedit nach allem was mit java zu tun hat suchen, und löschen.


----------



## irgendjemand (10. Dez 2011)

installierte anwendungen LÖSCHT man NICHT einfach ... man muss diese de-installieren ...

das natürlich das setup sagt das java installiert sei und das ein de-install fehlschlägt ist logisch ...

wenn du den rechner platt gemacht hast verstehe ich dein problem nicht ... denn in der regel heißt platt machen das man die partion / hdd komplett formatiert und dann alles neu draufspielt ...
wenn du natürlich fehlerhafte dinge mit irgendeiner sicherungs-software in dein firsches system gespeist hast und auf grund dessen schon wieder nichts geht ... dann solltest du die kiste einfach noch mal platt machen und anstatt irgendwas aus einem alten backup wieder einzuspielen alles komplett neu und frisch installieren

*vorrausgesetzt du meinst mit platt machen das du die partion auch wirklich formatiert hast ... und nicht einfach nur windows drüber installiert*


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Dez 2011)

Ich würde auch mal sagen, dass noch irgendwelche Einträge in der Registry vorhanden sind.


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Dez 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde auch mal sagen, dass noch irgendwelche Einträge in der Registry vorhanden sind.



tja ... die sollte es eigentlich NICHT geben wenn man seine kiste platt gemacht und das OS komplett neu aufgesetzt hat ...

desshalb verstehe ich auch TO nicht ganz *und seinen post auch nicht*

warum man nach dem formatieren ein reset oder was auch immer ausführen will ... keine ahnung ...

und beim recovery ist es eh egal ... da wird die platte so oder so vorher noch mal repartitioniert und formatiert *so lange man entweder das recovery auf ner disc oder zumindest die recovery-partion nicht gekillt hat*


----------



## NokyRed91 (11. Dez 2011)

@Empire Phoenix Ich habe es komplett entfernt von Programme Entfernen hatte mal 2 Java Versionen Java 7.1 & 6.29 danach ließ sich Java 6.29 nicht löschen mittlerweile schon verdammt kompliziert die Sache...

@Final_Striker naja hab alle Einträge gelöscht wo Java draufstand unter Registry Edit gibt es vllt. noch Dateien die mit Java zutun haben und nicht direkt Java steht?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen seid 2 Wochen kämpfe ich schon drum! -.-

Mfg. NokyRed91


----------



## Empire Phoenix (11. Dez 2011)

Hm alternativ, wenn es erstmal darum geht ajva programm zum lafuen zu bekommen. Installier dir das openjdk, das ist zwar teisl etwas strange wenn man das oracle gewöhnt ist (insbesonder was webstart angeht), aber ausser windows neumachen .


----------



## irgendjemand (11. Dez 2011)

was mich wundert : du schlägst dich seit 2 wochen damit rum ... und sagst auch du hättest die kiste bereits platt gemacht ?

sorry ... aber ich würde dafür vielleicht 2h brauchen *in abhängigkeit der geschwindigkeit des systems ... updates-laden nicht einberechnet* ... aber keine 2 wochen ... *wenn ich wirklich so lange an so nem simplen problem sitzen würde hätte ich die kiste spätestens nach 3 tagen platt gemacht ...


----------

